# briggs ic engines



## 400ccscreamer (Nov 5, 2007)

a budy of mine has a 12.5 hp ic gold and i was wondering what is an ic gold compared to an ic regular and is it a good engine to beat on because it is going on a race mower and i usually run a stock tecumseh 10hp about 5500 rpm until it blows(hasnt went yet knock on wood)


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't know much about racing small engines, but I think a I/C motor would hold up the same as a stock non I/C motor because the I/C motors have a cast iron sleeve for the cylinder wall.....actaully now that I think about it, it might be possible that the sleeve might become loose and make the motor junk because I think they are pressed in.....but don't hold me to that


----------

